# sempre gli articoli



## nicaldo

Ciao a tutti,

ho sempre dubbi sull´uso degli articoli determinativi e vorrei eliminare questo mio problemino. Ecco perchè ho bisogno di voi.

Lo so che si può usare l´articolo determinativo con gli alimenti.
Per esempio: non mangio la carne, la mela ecc.. quando mi riferisco a una cosa generica. 
Ma poi ho anche trovato delle regole sull´uso quando si parla di piatti, pietanze e bevande.
Per esempio: Ieri ho mangiato la pizza o ieri ho preparato gli involtini, bevo solo la coca, il vino ecc..
In questo caso mi riferisco pero a cose ben precise sebbene si usi l´articolo determinativo.

Quindi se dico ieri ho mangiato la pizza che io personalmente trovo assai strano dato che non riesco a capire l´uso di* la* invece di *una*. Non dico neanche ieri ho mangiato la mela o ieri ho bevuto il vino ma ieri ho mangiato una mela o ieri ho bevuto (del) vino. Se dico: il vino, la mela mi riferisco a cose precise, no?


E poi c´è pure un altra cosa che mi rompe proprio le scatole. A volte si usa l´articolo determinativo con il verbo avere e esserci.
Per esempio: Avete la patente, i documenti o qui c´è il divieto di sosta ma questi esempi mi risultano chiari.
Ma che cosa dico per esempio entrando in un supermercato e vorrei informarmi da un´impiegata se ha carote, carta igenica, acqua minerale ecc. usando i verbi esserci e avere.

Per esempio. Avete (le) carote, (la) carta igienica, (la) acqua, (i) giornali (gli occhiali da sole), c´è (la) nutella, ci sono (gli spaghetti)

Quanto a questo caso il mio libro di grammatica dice che si deve usare l´articolo partitivo, ma penso che sia sbagliato perche se dico: Avete delle carote ecc. esprime a mio avviso solanto la domanda, se ce ne siano alcune, mio io vorrei sapere se loro lo vedono in generale.
Beh.. non sono sicuro se riuscirete a capire le mie strane domande, ma forse ci date un´occhiata e trovate qualche soluzione.

Grazie


----------



## housecameron

Ciao nicaldo,

le due domande sugli articoli sono sempre piuttosto difficili, e mi fanno venire dubbi a non finire.

Per sapere se in un negozio vengono venduti alcuni articoli, dovresti dire: 
_"Scusi, qui (da voi) vendete anche carote, carta igienica, riviste, ecc.?"_
Ho evitato di proposito "nel vostro negozio" perché risulta un po' formale.
Però si può anche dire _"Avete delle carote? Avete l'acqua Rocchetta? Tenete anche delle riviste? Tenete la Nutella/del pane?"_
_Tenere _suona strano anche a me, che sono torinese, però nei negozi lo dico (perché?? )

La pizza! 
_"Ieri sera mi sono "fatta" una bella pizza!"_
_"Ieri sera ho mangiato la pizza/ una pizza alle 4 stagioni" _

_Non mangio (la) carne , (l*e*) mel*e *ecc.._ (generico)

Direi:_ Ieri ho mangiato una mela e ho bevuto un bicchiere di vino/ del vino/ vino, _e non _ieri ho mangiato la mela._

Ora è tardi, ho fatto solo qualche esempio senza scendere troppo in dettagli.
Vediamo se domani ho le idee più chiare.


----------



## alebinfa

Ciao.
Mi vengono in mente due considerazioni:
la prima è che potrei dire a qualcuno "ieri ho bevuto _il _vino" se sottointendo che questo qualcuno sa a che vino mi riferisco (quello che mi ha regalato, che ha fatto suo nonno, che abbiamo comprato insieme..)

Riguardo alle carote e al negozio secondo me c'è differenza tra una situazione reale, in cui io parlo davvero al negoziante, ed una fittizia in cui immagino di parlare o addirittura ne scrivo.
Se vado in un negozio e voglio comprare delle carote ma non sono sicura che il negozio ne abbia dico "carote, ne avete?" "ha mica _delle_ carote?"  Se invece immagino un'espressione da scrivere in un dialogo fittizio direi "avete anche _le_ carote?" perchè in effetti è proprio quello il prodotto che cerco.
Questa è la mia opinione..


----------



## nicaldo

Ciao ragazzi,

non vi voglio certo dare fastidio, ma vi devo fare ancora una volta una domanda sugli articoli determinativi. 

Quando vado in una gelateria e vorrei mangiare un gelato a gusti diversi. 
Chiedo un cono da due euro e la commessa mi fa: "Che gusti gradisci" ed io rispondo: "Prendo (la) stracciatella e (il) limone".

Goshhh ho bisogno dell`articolo??


----------



## MünchnerFax

nicaldo said:


> Quando vado in una gelateria e vorrei mangiare un gelato a gusti diversi.
> Chiedo un cono da due euro e la commessa mi fa: "Che gusti gradisci" ed io rispondo: "Prendo (la) stracciatella e (il) limone".


Io non userei l'articolo in questo caso. Ma se anche lo metti, non ti lapida nessuno.  Va benissimo lo stesso.


----------



## Artemide Diana

Ciao.
Per i gusti del gelato, mai l'articolo: vaniglia e cioccolato... 

Ma: ce la vuole, *la *panna?

Sì, anche la panna.
No, no. Niente panna.


----------



## nicaldo

Ecco perchè non capisco l´uso dell´articolo!!!!


----------



## IrishStar

nicaldo said:


> Ecco perchè non capisco l´uso dell´articolo!!!!


 
Bè, quando lo usi cerca di capire se ti stai riferendo a qualcosa di determinato o qualcosa che hai citato prima. Poi credo ci siano delle situazioni idiomatiche in cui si usa e basta. Per esempio, si dice

"Gelato con o senza panna" (niente articolo)
"Desidera la panna sul gelato?" (con articolo)

E per il supermercato io direi indifferentemente "vendete carote?" - "avete carote?" o "vendete le/delle carote?" - "avete le/delle carote?"


----------



## nicaldo

Quindi non vedi una differenza fra avete le carote e (delle) carote?
Lo trovo veramente strano, siccome è da giorni che parliamo di questo argomento e ognuno dice una cosa diversa.


----------



## IrishStar

nicaldo said:


> Quindi non vedi una differenza fra avete le carote e (delle) carote?
> Lo trovo veramente strano, siccome è da giorni che parliamo di questo argomento e ognuno dice una cosa diversa.


 
Credo dipenda anche dalla regione in cui ti trovi. "Avete delle carote" mi suona un po' del Nord, "tenete le carote" mi suona napoletano!
Tutte quelle frasi comunque vanno bene e sinceramente non so neanche spiegarti bene perchè. In italiano, l'articolo determinativo si usa per cose determinate, citate prima o uniche (per esempio, il Papa, ce n'è uno solo, ci va l'articolo ). Poi ci sono varie eccezioni che vengono dall'uso comune e che impari semplicemente praticando la lingua.
...E comunque tu sembri parlare l'italiano anche meglio di me  Perciò sono certa che col tempo l'uso dell'articolo entrerà nel tuo DNA!


----------



## Felicetta

Avendo letto questo thread credo di aver capito bene l'uso degli articoli quando si riferisce agli alimentari o ad altre cose del genere ma sempre non sono certa quando si tratta di formare una frase al negativo. Cioè se io dico, "Io non mangio la pizza" va bene con l'articolo, ma se io dico soltanto, "Io non mangio pizza", va bene ancora? Poi un altro esempio, "Io non bevo vino", anche in questo caso si richiede l'uso del articolo? 

Questi esempi mi suonano bene ma ora non ne sono tanto sicura. Quali sono corretti...o è soltanto una questione dell'orecchio?

Io bevo vino
Io mai bevo vino
Io mai bevo il vino
Io mica bevo il vino

???

A proposito, le correzioni sono sempre gradite!
Ciao


----------



## marco.cur

Felicetta said:


> Questi esempi mi suonano bene ma ora non ne sono tanto sicura. Quali sono corretti...o è soltanto una questione diell'orecchio?
> 
> Io mai bevo vino Io non bevo mai vino
> Io mai bevo il vino
> Io mica bevo il vino



_Io bevo vino_: generico;  abitualmente non bevo vino
_Non ho bevuto vino_: generico
_Non ho bevuto il vino_: non ho bevuto il vino che era in tavola  (o nel bicchiere, etc.).

Ciao,
     Marco


----------



## PeppeDiMonte

Ho letto degli articoli in un libro di grammatica per la scuola media dove sono spiegate le regole e eccezioni. Mi pare che siano abbastanza complicati e uno straniero li puo usare correttamente solo dopo molto pratica.


----------



## Oblomovita

PeppeDiMonte said:


> Ho letto degli articoli in un libro di grammatica per la scuola media dove sono spiegate le regole e eccezioni. Mi pare che siano abbastanza complicati e uno straniero li puo usare correttamente solo dopo molto pratica.



Sì, l'uso degli articoli in italiano è piuttosto complesso e a volte manca di precise regole grammaticali.
Per i madrelingua il problema si risolve con la pratica, ma per uno straniero è davvero un rompicapo.

Il mio consiglio a chi già è a un livello intermedio è di dimenticare la divisione:
determinativo = particolare
indeterminativo = generale

questo può aiutare uno alle prime armi, ma è fondamentalmente sbagliato.

Un concetto in senso generale in italiano viene espresso con l'articolo determinativo.

La pizza non significa una particolare pizza, ma significa il concetto di pizza in generale.

Uno studente intermedio deve iniziare a capire la logica degli aggettivi:
determinativo = oggetto, concetto conosciuto a tutti gli interlocutori
indeterminativo = oggetto, concetto non conosciuto a tutti gli interlocutori, o che comunque la cui determinazione non è importante nel discorso.

Immaginiamo di essere con un gruppo di 10 amici.

Se io dico: 
1 - mangiamo la pizza?
2 - mangiamo una pizza?
3 - mangiamo le pizze?
4 - mangiamo delle pizze?

1 - la pizza. Siamo in 10. E' chiaro che non è una sola pizza. Mi riferisco al concetto di pizza in generale, chiaro a tutti (specialmente in Italia)
2 - una pizza. Mi riferisco alla quantità, probabilmente mangeremo una pizza a testa.
3 - ora mi riferisco a delle pizze determinate. Probabilmente le abbiamo appena cucinate.
4 - mi riferisco a una quantità imprecisata di pizze. Potrebbe essere una a testa, ma anche di meno, o perchè no, di più.

Ogni caso richiede un po' di attenzione, capire il contensto e la logica.

Ma per farlo bisogna dimenticare la meccanica distinzione
determinativo = particolare
indeterminativo = generale
che ripeto, può aiutare, ma è sbagliata e quindi può trarre in inganno.


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Nel suo aureo libro "The Italian Language Today", tradotto in italiano e da tempo in edizione economica, G. Lepschy — cattedra d'Italiano a Reading, GB — spiega molto bene la differenza tra "Ha delle pesche?" e "Ha pesche?".
Nel libro sono anche spiegati tutti casi in cui il congiuntivo è obbligatorio, quelli in cui è opzionale e quelli in cui è vietato.
Spero che la mia citazione dell'autore non faccia censurare il thread.
Saluti.
GS


----------



## Juri

D'accordo con tutti. Aggiungerei solo la regoletta della prima menzione, quando va usato l'articolo indeterminato:
Ieri sera a Viareggio e' deragliato *un treno*, che ha avuto per conseguenza un notevole numero di vittime. *Il treno* che era partito da... era carico di infiammabili che si sono incendiati.


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Juri,
interessante e sempre prezioso il riferimento alla prima menzione del referente. 
Mi permetto solo di aggiungere, più che altro per i nostri amici stranieri che amano l'italiano, che anche nella nostra lingua può verificarsi il ribaltamento tra [def] e [nondef], come per es. in frasi del tipo: "Si trovò davanti l'uomo che aveva sempre desiderato: un uomo che emanava forza e, insieme, la dolcezza di quelli che hanno pianto molto".
Cari saluti.
GS


----------



## Juri

Giustissimo riferimento


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Vorrei aggiungere una breve considerazione sull'uso di "Ieri ho mangiato la/una pizza". Ritengo che tramite l'articolo indeterminato si faccia soltanto riferimento ad un evento come tanti altri, mentre con l'articolo determinato si segnali la "ritualità" dell'evento. La stessa cosa succede se chiedo "Vuoi un tè?" (mi limito a proporre la bevanda a un interlocutore che non si aspettava nessuna offerta particolare). Se chiedo invece "Vuoi il tè? "probabilmente si tratta di un'offerta che gli faccio tutte le volte che lo vedo, magari alla stessa ora, ecc. e quindi costituisce una sorta di "rito", con tutte le conseguenze del caso.
GS


----------



## laurentius87

Anch'io sono di Torino e, naturalmente, come parlante settentrionale non uso mai tenere per avere (tratto comune invece al Sud).

E' però comunissimo, almeno qui, dire tenere nel senso di trattare/vendere una merce.

Esempio: se vado in un negozio e chiedo _avete dei microfoni?_ è perché sono interessato ad acquistare dei microfoni; se invece la domanda è _tenete (i) microfoni?_ o _trattate (i) microfoni?_ o _vendete (i) microfoni?_ voglio sapere se la merce fa parte di quelle presenti nel negozio.

Forse bisognerebbe aprire un thread a parte per capire se l'uso di tenere come trattare/vendere una merce è comune in tutta Italia o no, sempre ammesso che non esista già qualcosa del genere.


----------



## bo-marco

Il Sabatini Coletti, all'interno delle innumerevoli accezioni del verbo TENERE,
http://dizionari.corriere.it/dizionario_italiano/T/tenere.shtml
non contempla l'uso di AVERE.

E' un caso? 
Direi proprio di no.
Ed è giusto così.

Tornando alla domanda da porre al negoziante, io uso spesso questa formula:
Mi serve un/cerco un/ho bisogno di un/ X: ce l'avete?
Mi servono dei/cerco dei/ho bisogno di/ Y: ce li avete?


----------



## marco.cur

Se vado in un negozio chiedo: avete microfoni? Qui da noi tenere non si usa nè per "avere" nè per "vendere/trattare".

Se invece sto guardando un televisore potrei chiedere: avete anche le cuffie?
Oppure se voglio un oggetto specifico per un determinato uso, per esempio:
«avete le cuffie per i telefoni cellulari?»


----------



## Oblomovita

Giorgio Spizzi said:


> Vorrei aggiungere una breve considerazione sull'uso di "Ieri ho mangiato la/una pizza". Ritengo che tramite l'articolo indeterminato si faccia soltanto riferimento ad un evento come tanti altri, mentre con l'articolo determinato si segnali la "ritualità" dell'evento. La stessa cosa succede se chiedo "Vuoi un tè?" (mi limito a proporre la bevanda a un interlocutore che non si aspettava nessuna offerta particolare). Se chiedo invece "Vuoi il tè? "probabilmente si tratta di un'offerta che gli faccio tutte le volte che lo vedo, magari alla stessa ora, ecc. e quindi costituisce una sorta di "rito", con tutte le conseguenze del caso.
> GS



Io non credo che la differenza sia solo nella ritualita' o meno dell'evento. 
Potrei chiedere vuoi un te' o il te' indifferentemente sia che si tratti della prima offerta sia che si tratti di una offerta "rituale".

Credo che l'articolo determinativo indichi il concetto di te' in generale, mentre l'articolo indeterminativo si riferisce piu' alla quantita', in questo caso, un te', sta al posto di una tazza di te.
Come gia' scrivevo, se dico "ho mangiato la pizza" mi riferisco al concetto di pizza in generale, ma dicendo "ho mangiato una pizza" do un'indicazione piu' precisa sulla quantita'. 

Resta comunque vero il discorso di Giorgio. L'uso dell'articolo determinativo in alcuni casi puo' riferirsi a qualcosa di abituale. 
Se ad esempio sono abituato a mangiare la bistecca e mia moglie mi chiede: "Mangi la bistecca o vuoi un panino?" "la bistecca" e' col determinativo perche' e' il piatto abituale, gia' noto e quindi determinato, mia moglie sa benissimo che tipo di bistecca mangio e che tipo di cottura richiedo (santa donna)  "un panino" invece rappresenta una novita' ed e' quindi indeterminato, potrebbe essere al formaggio o al prosciutto.

In linea generale l'articolo determinativo indica un concetto noto a tutti gli interlocutori, mentre l'articolo indeterminativo indica un concetto non noto, oppure da indicazioni sulla quantita' (vedi l'uso del partitivo come articolo indeterminativo plurale)


----------



## Oblomovita

bo-marco said:


> Il Sabatini Coletti, all'interno delle innumerevoli accezioni del verbo TENERE,
> http://dizionari.corriere.it/dizionario_italiano/T/tenere.shtml
> non contempla l'uso di AVERE.
> 
> E' un caso?
> Direi proprio di no.
> Ed è giusto così.



Giustissimo, infatti "tenere" con il significato di "avere" si usa soprattutto, come forma dialettale, a Napoli e nell'Italia meridionale.
E a tal proposito è già presente un thread


----------



## gc200000

Oblomovita said:


> Giustissimo, infatti "tenere" con il significato di "avere" si usa soprattutto, come forma dialettale, a Napoli e nell'Italia meridionale.
> E a tal proposito è già presente un thread



Mi chiedo in quale altre parti del sud Italia, visto che io l'ho sentito solo in Campania e limitrofi con parlata campana (ad esempio provincia di Potenza e Cosenza ).


----------



## Oblomovita

gc200000 said:


> Mi chiedo in quale altre parti del sud Italia, visto che io l'ho sentito solo in Campania e limitrofi con parlata campana (ad esempio provincia di Potenza).



Ad esempio nei dialetti calabresi. Ecco un documento sul verbo avere nei dialetti calabresi: http://asis-cnr.unipd.it/documenti/ql9/5_cattaneo.pdf

Altro non so, io sono milanese con nonna napoletana che ovviamente usa tenere al posto di avere


----------



## laurentius87

Oblomovita said:


> Giustissimo, infatti "tenere" con il significato di "avere" si usa soprattutto, come forma dialettale, a Napoli e nell'Italia meridionale.
> E a tal proposito è già presente un thread



Chiaro, eppure oltre a me un altro forumista di Torino aveva segnalato l'uso di "tenere" come "trattare" (una merce).


----------



## Oblomovita

laurentius87 said:


> Chiaro, eppure oltre a me un altro forumista di Torino aveva segnalato l'uso di "tenere" come "trattare" (una merce).



Per "trattare" intendi "negoziare" o "occuparsi di"?

La parola tenere pare che derivi dalla radice sanscrita TAN- che significa stendere. Cio' suggerisce l'idea di tendere la mano per prendere possesso di qualcosa. Non si puo' negare che uno dei significati originali della parola fosse appunto impossessarsi e quindi avere.
Mi viene in mente la parola "nullatenente" che significa "chi non possiede beni materiali", ossia che non ha.

Nell'italiano moderno, comunque, l'uso del verbo "tenere" si limita al significato di "conservare, avere in mano". Un uso piu' specifico e ristrettivo del generale verbo "avere". 

Per quanto riguarda il "tenere una merce" credo che possa essere o una derivazione del verbo "tenere" nel significato dialettale di "avere", oppure deriva da "tenere" nel significato di "avere a cuore, prendersi cura" e quindi in senso lato "occuparsi di".
Ma queste ultime sono solo mie supposizioni.

Qui il link con l'etimologia del verbo tenere:
http://www.etimo.it/?term=tenere&find=Cerca


----------

